# Acer A200



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

When will there be a200 hundred support ? Just bought this thing yesterday and rooted cwm and boot loader.... would like some rom ports ... prefer rootzwiki over xda less clutter .. I'm also willing to be a tester 
?









Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a pretty much 100% working (camera, audio, etc) CM9 port over at XDA and a modded Acer ICS ROM built from a leak as well as the leak it's self at tegraowners. I'm running the CM9 port on my a500 and it's great.

Not much support for the Iconia series here on Rootz.


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Do u have the full cm9 experience tho? Cuz I noticed my a200 on cm9 is laking all cm9 stuff its like its only skinned with a boot screen...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## doctordoctor (Oct 7, 2011)

are the 500 roms compatible with the 200???


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

doctordoctor said:


> are the 500 roms compatible with the 200???


No.


----------



## doctordoctor (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I bricked my new tablet had it for 10 minutes now it is hosed. I could use some help!!! thanks guys. I bought the new refurbished tablet and no software updates available., used the 1click simple root tool. it unlocked the bootloader fine but option 2 to root only gave me the dual acer screen of death


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordoctor said:


> Well I bricked my new tablet had it for 10 minutes now it is hosed. I could use some help!!! thanks guys. I bought the new refurbished tablet and no software updates available., used the 1click simple root tool. it unlocked the bootloader fine but option 2 to root only gave me the dual acer screen of death


fastboot mode look it up

TWEAKED ASS CHARGE!


----------

